# Muted sound from reciever??



## Wrisky Business (Feb 18, 2009)

I was just given a Mitsubishi M-VR700, which I was hoping just to use in my garage being it's an older unit. The unit turns on and appears to work with all of the functions, however I have no sound. If I turn it up to max volume, it becomes barely audible. Is this symptomatic of a bad amplifier? Can it be fixed or am I SOL since it's so old?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Tape monitor selected? Pre out/main in coupling? I am not familiar with that unit but we often see these kinds of problems with that symptom.


----------



## Wrisky Business (Feb 18, 2009)

I do not believe tape monitor is selected. I don't recall there being a button or option for it necessarily. Not too familiar with the pre out/main in coupling, perhaps you could elaborate... Again, I am not entirely familiar with this thing either, but the price was right  and I thought it would be worth messing around with a little bit. 

On another note, I see you're a supporter of the BSA. I am an Eagle Scout myself and hope to become involved again should I have a son in the future.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You can perform an initialization by holding down the DVD button and pressing POWER.

That unit was produced just before Mitsubishi started publishing manuals electronically so I do not have any info on it other than the note above.

If there are pre out, main in jacks, you may need a jumper between them. Start by initializing the unit.


----------



## Wrisky Business (Feb 18, 2009)

Great, thank you for the input. I will try initialization first and see what it does.

I spent some time online last night looking for an manual and came up empty handed.


----------



## Wrisky Business (Feb 18, 2009)

Just tried playing with it a little and had no luck. I did like you said, held the DVD button and pressed power. Nothing happened....

I noticed a couple more things. Every time I turned it off, I'd lose all the settings ie FM stations. One other thing too, every time I'd turn it back on, there would be NO sound at all until I went into the one menu and turned OFF the subwoofer, which I only have two speakers hooked up anyway.... Starting to think there's more wrong with this thing than worth messing with unless you can think of something simple.


----------

